# Rifle Brand?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone owns or knows much about Howe? Howa? rifles. They are nice looking guns and see pretty well built. Just wondering how they shoot and if they're worth the dough?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

They either make or used to make the weatherby vanguards. My brother had one and everytime we are out shooting he says he wishes he never would've gotten rid of it. I remember it being very accurate. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they are made in Japan. Overall from what I know, they are a very good rifle.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

One of my hunting buddies highly reccomends Howa. He is a fanatic about price vs. quality ratio. He really likes Howa.

I haven't shot them, I just know what he tells me.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks. 
This particular rifle is a .223 and I believe is what they call a package gun. Comes with the scope and mount and rings. It seems very solid and a good buy for the money.

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think whoever said that Howa MAKES the Weatherby Vanguard is correct. The action and everything is identical to the Howa 1500. I have a Weatherby Vanguard in 223 and I absolutely LOVE the rifle. Next time I am in the market for another caliber I will buy another Vanguard. They are well built, good shooters, and fit me well. I know the Vanguards are made in Japan I am guessing the Howas are too. I got mine new for 380 dollars. Topped it off with a 220 dollar scope, since I saved some money on what I expected to spend on a rifle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My buddy has a Howa in a 308. He loves it. I think he spent like $700 on it. He ordered it from the factory. It has a colapsable stock and a pistol grip. He says it is a tack driver. I have yet to shoot it, so Im not positive, but he woulden't still own it if it didn't.

http://www.legacysports.com/products/ho ... axiom.html

Here is a link to them. He got the black one.


----------



## calikid1975 (Nov 8, 2007)

my father-in-law has a howa 1500 in a 300 win mag .. according to him it is a really nice shooting and accurate rifle.. and yuppers it is the same exact thing as a Weatherby Vangaurd with the action in it being very similar to that of a Mauser if I remeber what he had said about it correctly.. there were also a couple other popular "US" brands that he had mentioned that Howa makes as well if I remember correctly..


----------

